

Elections in Russia denies the basic laws of math - kozlovsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_SAUXJDzVc

======
kozlovsky
This is the fragment of official night TV translation with data of two states
of Russian Federation

Votes above 100% is votes overstated by ruling party "United Russia"

Sverdlovsk Oblast results: 39.61%+30.59%+18.64%+17.67%+3.83%+2.75%+2.27% =
115.36% total

Voronezh Oblast results: 62.32%+31.11%+17.22%+11.72%+4.55%+1.38%+0.66% =
128.96% total

Also, Rostov Oblast results screenshot:
<http://demotivation.me/images/20111204/jbka8d89jovg.jpg>

